# my fosters all will need new homes apart from peggle



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Peggles ragdoll 15 week old,has fcks and did have badly deformed leg,but been removed now. he is staying so does not need a home.
Whiskey 10 week old Persian x Tonkinese handed to me to hand rear at about 4 weeks old
Cookie 15 week old Maine coon x handed to me at about 3 - 4 weeks old to hand rear
Poppy black tortie and white moggie handed to me at about 3 weeks old to hand rear
Lucy black and white tabby moggie handed to me at about 3 weeks old to hand rear

Hope you enjoy their pics I think they are soooo cute :wub:

cookie with my cream point ragdoll Raggles

































Whiskey and Herbie my blue bi colour ragdoll and raggles

























lucy









Poppy and mogs my moggie

























Tinker and Humphery now gone to a loving new home

















Peggles,Whiskey and Lucy









Peggle


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

great pictures, all lovely. and Peggles looks great too!

Hope they all fine brilliant homes.


----------

